# My daughters rabbitty barn



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I figure so everyone can see. Here is my daughters rabitty barn project. The shed is a old shed that has had many uses but know is being turned into a rabbit barn lol. There willl be 9 holes on this one wall with baby saver for the does. The cage size is 24x24. If Robin enjoys rabbit raising she has room for at least 9 more holes on the other side of the barn and around 8 in the middle back to back. I may get a few nzw back for meat but idk yet. Anyway here is the link since i had so many interested i would move it out of 4-h and show it out here. Tomorrow i will put pics of the wall done and cages hung. Rabbits will be here Sunday 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f212/daughter-doing-rabbits-4-h-153577/


----------

